# UPDATE: Bynum could be out until early January



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Andrew Bynum has an injury history, to put it lightly. He suffered multiple severe knee injuries and multiple surgeries, before having a fully healthy 2011-2012 campaign and establishing himself as the player he was hyped as for years. That injury factor lead in part to the Lakers' decision to upgrade him with Dwight Howard, and it was a precautionary note for the Sixers when they acquired him last week.
> 
> Now the Philadelphia Inquirer reports he's having some light surgical work done on the knee. But not until September. From the Inquirer:
> 
> ...


I'm glad this ship has sailed...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Waiting to get your surgery until right before the season starts seems very unprofessional. Guess Bynum didn't learn his lesson after the world cup incident a few years ago.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Ah, but after we trade him away ! Great timing .


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Noninvasive. Precautionary. Anyone making a big deal over this is an idiot. Bynum should be commended - thus far this procedure has shown no negative side effects and what little anecdotal evidence we have shows it could be beneficial. He's going out of his way to improve his health by getting this procedure.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Commended? Maybe if he wasn't waiting until September. That's my problem with this.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

throw in that he has a history of late recovery already (and this september stuff already reeks of rehabbing on company time)


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

It's a minimally invasive procedure that isn't supposed to in any way slow the start of his season. He's waiting until September - yes... but I guess we won't really see if he's waiting too long until the start of November. At which point one of us or the other will be able to say "toldjaso."


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

I'll pose this here. I was talking with co-workers and they told me they didn't think he'd be under more pressure here than he was with the Lakers.

I argued that being a franchise player in Philly is more pressure than being (arguable) no. 3 on the Lakers...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

German scientists with a secret treatment that takes years off athlete's bodies, why does that sound so familiar...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Dre said:


> I'll pose this here. I was talking with co-workers and they told me they didn't think he'd be under more pressure here than he was with the Lakers.
> 
> I argued that being a franchise player in Philly is more pressure than being (arguable) no. 3 on the Lakers...


It's complicated.

Less pressure because a lot less people care about the Sixers and expectations aren't always going to be to win the title. More pressure because he's the franchise guy and people will hate on his mentality on the floor. So it's really hard to say.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

I dont think Bynum feels too much pressure - he never seemed all that effected by it in LA - on the other hand he wanted to be the man...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Bump. He's going to miss three weeeks at a minimum.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Of the regular season?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Before he can even start his Training Camp. Probably will miss a week or two of the season if not more.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

I continue to be wary of building a team around Andrew Bynum and his knees.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

where's r-star?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

I'm surprised this isn't getting more attention. If he was still on the Lakers I would be absolutely disgusted that he waited this long to get the procedure done. No excuse for waiting especially since he did this exact same thing a couple years ago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

He'll have a week in between the three weeks resting and the start of the regular season. I doubt he misses time to start the season. They're doing this more as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Laker Freak said:


> I'm surprised this isn't getting more attention. If he was still on the Lakers I would be absolutely disgusted that he waited this long to get the procedure done. No excuse for waiting especially since he did this exact same thing a couple years ago.


No doubt. If he was still on the Lakers Bogg, R-star and Diable would of been in here by now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Jamel Irief said:


> No doubt. If he was still on the Lakers Bogg, R-star and Diable would of been in here by now.


I already was in here. There's nothing left to say that I haven't said a dozen times already, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

WOULD OF


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Bogg said:


> I already was in here. There's nothing left to say that I haven't said a dozen times already, though.


I stand corrected, however you sure didn't mind repeating yourself over and over about Bynum alone being enough to acquire Dwight Howard.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



e-monk said:


> where's r-star?


Not much to write. The guy is a lazy, self centered bitch, just as I've said all along. Why get the procedure during the summer when you can wait and rehab during the regular season?


I fully expect the guy to stat stuff and get some crazy box scores this year. He'll get maxed out, and after that its all downhill. Whatever team gets him next offseason, he's going to ****ing cripple them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Thank god he's bringing his 3-ball to Philly.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Jamel Irief said:


> I stand corrected, however you sure didn't mind repeating yourself over and over about Bynum alone being enough to acquire Dwight Howard.


I was adamant that kicking off a complete re-build by maxing out Bynum was/is a bad idea(and still am). He'll keep you good enough that you won't get the chance to draft high in the lottery, but he's not good enough to surround with role-players and compete. He's structurally unsound, and I'm not sold on the idea of him ripping off 5-7 years where he plays 70+ games, 35-ish mpg, and deals with constantly being the focus of the other team's defense. Philly used him to re-shuffle the deck on a playoff team, which is a little bit different, because if Bynum stays healthy and both Turner and Holliday really pan out they could be very good. I still wouldn't want my team locking him up for five years at the max and counting on him to be the team's best player and leader.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

What country do you go to to get a brain transplant?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Nigeria.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Bogg said:


> I was adamant that kicking off a complete re-build by maxing out Bynum was/is a bad idea(and still am). He'll keep you good enough that you won't get the chance to draft high in the lottery, but he's not good enough to surround with role-players and compete. He's structurally unsound, and I'm not sold on the idea of him ripping off 5-7 years where he plays 70+ games, 35-ish mpg, and deals with constantly being the focus of the other team's defense. Philly used him to re-shuffle the deck on a playoff team, which is a little bit different, because if Bynum stays healthy and both Turner and Holliday really pan out they could be very good. I still wouldn't want my team locking him up for five years at the max and counting on him to be the team's best player and leader.


Seems to me that your opinion of him doesn't match that of most GMs. Before you were saying it was insane to expect the lakers to acquire Dwight for Bynum when tons of teams can offer more. As long as you admit you're in the minority than cool.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Funny how some Lakers fans opinion of the Amazing Andrew Bynum has changed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

And that last post train wrecks the discussion.

Hilarious.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

what's interesting is how your hate of bynum has evolved from 'injury prone' (which was wrong - those were freaks) to 'bad attitude' (which may well be right) - seems like you were always in line to hate and sooner or later you'd find the right angle

but then again my opinion has changed in the last couple of seasons, not about his ability or his health (which were always previously the first point of attack by detractors such as yourself) but about his head - there have been a couple of extra seasons worth of data collected now and the findings are not promising


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



e-monk said:


> what's interesting is how your hate of bynum has evolved from 'injury prone' (which was wrong - those were freaks) to 'bad attitude' (which may well be right) - seems like you were always in line to hate and sooner or later you'd find the right angle
> 
> but then again my opinion has changed in the last couple of seasons, not about his ability or his health (which were always previously the first point of attack by detractors such as yourself) but about his head - there have been a couple of extra seasons worth of data collected now and the findings are not promising


Those were freak injuries?


I'm sorry, what is the title of this thread?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

I know Lamar or Kobe fell into him once, but wasn't at least one non-contact?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

both were landing and contact knee tweaks not Walton-esque structural flaws


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



e-monk said:


> both were landing and contact knee tweaks not Walton-esque structural flaws


And his knee is 100% now?

I mean I do understand that no one else in the NBA has had contract from another player on their knee, and its only happened to Bynum. That's why basketball is a 0 contact sport.


Chances are no one will ever touch his knee again, and he'll never miss time for it again over his career...




.... or he'll sign his big max contract, and then the injuries will pile on again. Because he's a heartless loser who only cares about paychecks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Andrew chose 17 in LA because that's how old he was. Did he choose 33 in Philly because that's when he feels he'll have made enough dough?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Jamel Irief said:


> Seems to me that your opinion of him doesn't match that of most GMs. Before you were saying it was insane to expect the lakers to acquire Dwight for Bynum when tons of teams can offer more. As long as you admit you're in the minority than cool.


Yea, I'm cynical regarding Bynum, I've never made that a secret. I was adamant that Bynum for Howard straight up made no sense for Orlando(or any team about to burn everything to the ground). It's why the trade wound up being a four-teamer with Bynum going to a playoff squad that needed a center(which makes much more sense). It isn't like I was making things up when I said Orlando wasn't interested in Bynum, so the Lakers were going to have to come up with something else, because that's what happened. That being said, I don't know of anyone who thinks that Orlando wound up getting a good package for Howard.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Yep, Orlando sure got one over on the Lakers. They completely fleeced the Nuggets, 76ers and Lakers because they got the most players and that's who really wins a trade!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Bogg said:


> Yea, I'm cynical regarding Bynum, I've never made that a secret. *I was adamant that Bynum for Howard straight up made no sense for Orlando*(or any team about to burn everything to the ground). It's why the trade wound up being a four-teamer with Bynum going to a playoff squad that needed a center(which makes much more sense). It isn't like I was making things up when I said Orlando wasn't interested in Bynum, so the Lakers were going to have to come up with something else, because that's what happened. That being said, I don't know of anyone who thinks that Orlando wound up getting a good package for Howard.


the Lakers didnt come up with anything - Hennigan called Kupchak

and all the Lakers wound up giving up for Howard was Bynum so while you're not wholly wrong youre more wrong than you seem to allow (not to mention that the Magic took on Harrington and Afflalo with long term contracts that come to just 2m short of what Bynum is making this year so they actually committed to 2 long term contracts for lesser players that amount to the same dollar spent (most everyone gave the Magic a WTF grade in this trade, not something I would be proud of)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Jace said:


> Andrew chose 17 in LA because that's how old he was. Did he choose 33 in Philly because that's when he feels he'll have made enough dough?


Umm..

He probably wanted 33 all along but Kareem had it in LA.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

shrek?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

My opinion of him hasn't changed. Still the 2nd best center in the league with injury concerns.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



e-monk said:


> the Lakers didnt come up with anything - Hennigan called Kupchak
> 
> and all the Lakers wound up giving up for Howard was Bynum so while you're not wholly wrong youre more wrong than you seem to allow (not to mention that the Magic took on Harrington and Afflalo with long term contracts that come to just 2m short of what Bynum is making this year so they actually committed to 2 long term contracts for lesser players that amount to the same dollar spent (most everyone gave the Magic a WTF grade in this trade, not something I would be proud of)


...and Orlando did all that because they weren't interested in starting off a rebuilding effort by maxing out Andrew Bynum. Why they wound up taking the package they did is an entirely different question, but the Magic went out of their way to not wind up with Bynum in a Howard trade. Because they didn't want just him. Which is what I had been saying.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

Bynum's getting another shot in his knee. Must be to make it 110%, because emonk says his knee's are currently 100%.

Well unless anyone on the basketball court touches them. But shit like that never happens.



He'll be fine. Max him out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



> Bynum will also receive a Synvisc injection in his right knee from Dr. David Altchek of the Hospital of Special Surgery next Monday. The injection of Synvisc – a natural substance that lubricates and cushions the joint – has been a routine procedure for Bynum during the previous two seasons and is unrelated to the bone bruise of the medial femoral chondyle of his right knee.
> 
> Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...e_Another_Injection_Next_Monday#ixzz29WpX6NJ0


He had this done right before the All-Star break last season, also. Whether or not it has anything to do with the bone bruise, not a great sign he needed it done at the start of the season, after a summer presumably kickin' it on the beach, YOLO-style.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Bogg said:


> ...and Orlando did all that because they weren't interested in starting off a rebuilding effort by maxing out Andrew Bynum. Why they wound up taking the package they did is an entirely different question, but the Magic went out of their way to not wind up with Bynum in a Howard trade. Because they didn't want just him. Which is what I had been saying.


so instead they wanted to end up with Harrington and Aflalo for 3 years a piece making about the same amount of money? that's what they wanted to do instead?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



e-monk said:


> so instead they wanted to end up with Harrington and Aflalo for 3 years a piece making about the same amount of money? that's what they wanted to do instead?


Yes, that's exactly what they decided to do, because _that's the thing that happened_. If Orlando wanted to re-start a team around Bynum they would have just executed a two-player swap, which the Lakers would have been just as fine with. I never said that the package the Magic got was good, just that it's what they chose because they didn't want Bynum.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Jace said:


> He had this done right before the All-Star break last season, also. Whether or not it has anything to do with the bone bruise, not a great sign he needed it done at the start of the season, after a summer presumably kickin' it on the beach, YOLO-style.


Synvisc shots are a bad sign. I can tell you this because I get them regularly in my right knee. Because I'm bone on bone. If they're giving them to Andy it's because the knee is structurally unsound and needs the extra layer to keep it from degenerating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*

So I'm sure he'll need them throughout the season/his career. What is he, 24?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



e-monk said:


> so instead they wanted to end up with Harrington and Aflalo for 3 years a piece making about the same amount of money? that's what they wanted to do instead?


Well, this way they're guaranteed to be ping pong ball champions for 4 years rather than for one and a half when Bynum's knees shatter under the weight of his max contract and 350lb frame (he'll develop Curry Disease) and get the insurance/medical waiver.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @WojYahooNBA It could be until early January before center Andrew Bynum plays a game for the 76ers, team indicates in release.


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sigh*


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

God damn it, why did I waste my ****ing draft pick on this guy?? ****.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



Jace said:


> So I'm sure he'll need them throughout the season/his career. What is he, 24?


Yeah, that's the point, if you're getting those at 24 the odds of you getting far past 30 are remote at best. Garnett started the Synvisc shots a couple of years ago, you're only allowed 2 or 3 a year (ask Hyperion, he'll probably know). But he was also 35 or 36 when he started them. Not 24.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Sixers Andrew Bynum to resume normal bball activity Dec. 10. Another 1-4 weeks needed for conditioning, training and practice before playing


...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. I love 'Drew but I am so happy that I don't have to deal with his knee issues anymore. Still wish him the best though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke said:


> Wow. I love 'Drew but I am so happy that I don't have to deal with his knee issues anymore. Still wish him the best though.


My feeling exactly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I saw this story coming after I heard he was missing games in November.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Karma


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What would really bother me if I were a Philly fan is that I really don't think this bothers him. More time for YOLO stuff.

Plus, he doesn't get a #TheReturn commercial series.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pretty sure I've called the **** out of this for two years now.


There's more than a few posters who should owe me a beer for this.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, that's the point, if you're getting those at 24 the odds of you getting far past 30 are remote at best. Garnett started the Synvisc shots a couple of years ago, you're only allowed 2 or 3 a year (ask Hyperion, he'll probably know). But he was also 35 or 36 when he started them. Not 24.


Don't know much about it other than it's synthetic joint lubricant. It will probably slow the progression of osteoarthritis, but yeah, his knees are wrecked.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't even care if his knee's are wrecked. We knew that two years ago. Its the fact he waited until right before the season started to do this. That way he gets to enjoy his whole summer and then do his rehab on company time.


The guys a giant piece of shit. Between this, parking in two handicap spots at once (more than once), I mean its just clear that hes not a good person. 


Wish him nothing but the worst. Funny part is, this is a contract year. He's just too stupid to shape up for one year and cash in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Funny to see all these teams wrecked in that trade and the Lakers making out like bandits. Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. These chumps keep helping LA hang banners.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I don't even care if his knee's are wrecked. We knew that two years ago. Its the fact he waited until right before the season started to do this. That way he gets to enjoy his whole summer and then do his rehab on company time.
> 
> 
> The guys a giant piece of shit. Between this, parking in two handicap spots at once (more than once), I mean its just clear that hes not a good person.
> ...


Don't forget about the time he saw A guy walking with a birthday cake and snatched it out of his hands and smashed it on the guy for no reason. I hope he is broke curry style.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> Don't forget about the time he saw A guy walking with a birthday cake and snatched it out of his hands and smashed it on the guy for no reason. I hope he is broke curry style.


Or the time the Mavs were making a fool of the Lakers so he picked the smallest guy on the court and clothes lined him....... then ran around the court with his shirt off like "Who's next? I'm the heavy weight champ of the world!"


Guys a ****ing punk.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The first two knee injuries were freak occurences, but I'd say he is injury prone now. I still don't understand how he got the bone bruise.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hyperion said:


> Don't forget about the time he saw A guy walking with a birthday cake and snatched it out of his hands and smashed it on the guy for no reason. I hope he is broke curry style.


That was Kwame Brown...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I don't even care if his knee's are wrecked. We knew that two years ago. Its the fact he waited until right before the season started to do this. That way he gets to enjoy his whole summer and then do his rehab on company time.
> 
> 
> The guys a giant piece of shit. Between this, parking in two handicap spots at once (more than once), I mean its just clear that hes not a good person.
> ...


Wait he double parked in a handicap spot? Did he get towed?

I just thought he was an asshole because of all those fouls. Just watched the video of the Barea hit again... they were down 30 and he just walked right off the court. That foul was worse than the one that started the Pacers brawl.

So it's agreed right? Everybody hates this guy?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Relevant






also, double park job


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Complete low life. I loved this from Shaq:






Yet Shaq would rather say this disgrace of a man is a better center than Dwight, because the latter stole his nickname.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow what kind of douche parks his car like that.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Pretty sure I've called the **** out of this for two years now.
> 
> 
> There's more than a few posters who should owe me a beer for this.


I think I owe R-star a beer


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MojoPin said:


> That was Kwame Brown...


Meh it was a lakers center


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I've probably been second only to R-Star in terms of doubting Bynum and his knees, but let's not overreact here. If Philly can tread water for the first third to half of the season while Bynum recovers and adjusts to the team (remember, he's never played with these guys) they could still put together a nice postseason run, if he's healthy. It's like I said, he only makes sense if you're already a playoff team without him, because he's a part-time basketball player. This certainly isn't good for Philly, but they may still have a very successful season, due in part to the trade.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

36 Karat said:


> Relevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know what kind of stuff the Mavs bench was yelling his way.



As for the parking pictures, did he park like that or was he loading his car? I mean I've parked in a handicapped spot for 30 seconds while loading or something like that too. Obviously if he parked there then that's messed up.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Report: Andrew Bynum to have 'Kobe treatment' in Germany in September*



ChrisWoj said:


> It's a minimally invasive procedure that isn't supposed to in any way slow the start of his season. He's waiting until September - yes... but I guess we won't really see if he's waiting too long until the start of November. At which point one of us or the other will be able to say "*toldjaso*."


hhhhmmm


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> I want to know what kind of stuff the Mavs bench was yelling his way.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the parking pictures, did he park like that or was he loading his car? I mean I've parked in a handicapped spot for 30 seconds while loading or something like that too. Obviously if he parked there then that's messed up.


He parked there.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bogg said:


> I've probably been second only to R-Star in terms of doubting Bynum and his knees, but let's not overreact here. If Philly can tread water for the first third to half of the season while Bynum recovers and adjusts to the team (remember, he's never played with these guys) they could still put together a nice postseason run, if he's healthy. It's like I said, he only makes sense if you're already a playoff team without him, because he's a part-time basketball player. This certainly isn't good for Philly, but they may still have a very successful season, due in part to the trade.


This.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> This.


Oh ok. So if you were Philly you wouldn't be mad at all that he waited until the very last minute to decide hes going to get this done?


Nah, you're right. Philly wanted to make sure Bynum had a great summer.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

When did I say anything like that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> When did I say anything like that?


You're defending him or you aren't?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I've said before that his choice to delay the surgery until the end of the offseason was a chump move. I've also said that I'm happy I don't have to deal with his injury concerns anymore. Not really sure where you're getting at.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> You're defending him or you aren't?


How Philly feels or what Bynum should have done isn't my point. We haven't learned anything new about Bynum this fall: he's an immature dumbass with bad knees, impartial observers who were paying attention already knew this. However, this hasn't necessarily sunk the Sixers season because they might (_might_) be able to get by with him as a part-time player. This is what Bynum does: he gets hurt for a while, eventually winds up healthy, plays two-thirds of a season, and gets hurt again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> How Philly feels or what Bynum should have done isn't my point. We haven't learned anything new about Bynum this fall: he's an immature dumbass with bad knees, impartial observers who were paying attention already knew this. However, this hasn't necessarily sunk the Sixers season because they might (_might_) be able to get by with him as a part-time player. This is what Bynum does: he gets hurt for a while, eventually winds up healthy, plays two-thirds of a season, and gets hurt again.


I don't disagree.

I see him going to the highest bidder this offseason though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If I were Philly (or any other team) I'd balk at giving him the max contract he's bound to get. They're set up to have a good amount of cap space this summer without Bynum, so using the space on other players, or working out a sign-and-trade with Bynum going to another team for a package of guys is probably their best long-term bet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> Don't forget about the time he saw A guy walking with a birthday cake and snatched it out of his hands and smashed it on the guy for no reason. I hope he is broke curry style.


1) That was Kwame Brown

2) I've bashed Kwame more than anyone on this site (literally) and that was freaking hillarious. I think he smashed it on the ground, on the guy would of been more random and funny.

I can just picture the guy, big smile on his face, stupid birthday hat on, walking home with his cake. He sees a 6'11" 270 pound pro athlete! His birthday is getting better! Kwame has no expression, snatches cake and throws it on the guy and knocks off his hat.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:cosby:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This guy here...I think he might officially be in that Ron Artest/Dennis Rodman category


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dre said:


> This guy here...I think he might officially be in that Ron Artest/Dennis Rodman category


Dunno...those guys were at least quirky & somewhat likeable in a sense. This guy just elbows smaller people.

Bynum to the rescue! Flagrant 2!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't mind Andrew Bynum.

Artest and Rodman both did reprehensible shit

I guess I just relate to weirdoes though


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Eh... I like Artest. Rodman was awesome. Bynum is scumbag.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Dunno...those guys were at least quirky & somewhat likeable in a sense. This guy just elbows smaller people.
> 
> Bynum to the rescue! Flagrant 2!


Never saw this.

What a piece of shit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Never saw this.
> 
> What a piece of shit.


He was suspended 2 for this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If the world were a perfect place, he could just say "Hey, hold these suspensions and I'll serve them the next time I'm actually injured, or just too lazy to play."


You do that, and Bynums value goes way up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Never saw this.
> 
> What a piece of shit.


And the crowd cheered his exit....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like how Matt Barnes got in there acting all tough.

Just because you tattoo yourself all up to look like a circus freak doesn't make you tough, Mattie.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> :cosby:


Apparently he was watching _The Three Stooges_ on his netflix queue las night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's like Ringo Starr and Frederick Douglass had a love child...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess my biggest problem with Bynum is that he combines Al Jefferson's defensive effort with Kendrick Perkins' goonery and Ryan Hollins' basketball IQ. God help the GM that gives him his max deal. I'm hoping it isn't the Sixers as I like them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit Andrew. Why doesn't his hairdresser, and with that do, he has a hairdresser, tell him how "no?"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Same reason Harden has his beard. If I was a million dollars richer and ten years younger whose telling what kind of crazy look I would be rocking.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Eh... I like Artest. Rodman was awesome. Bynum is scumbag.


How can you call one person a scumbag and then say you like a person who ran into a crowd of people and beat the shit out of one of them?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> How can you call one person a scumbag and then say you like a person who ran into a crowd of people and beat the shit out of one of them?


Because it's not a habit, and Artest has kept his shit together since.

Bynum habitually elbows smaller guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me:



> Injured Philadelphia 76ers all-star center Andrew Bynum says he has suffered a "setback" in his return from a knee injury. Bynum, acquired by Philadelphia in a four-team trade before the season, has yet to play for the Sixers. He spoke before Friday night's game against Utah.
> He has been recovering from a bone bruise on his right knee and his return has been pushed back three times since the beginning of training camp. The Sixers were hoping Bynum would be cleared to return to basketball activities by Dec. 10.
> That date is now in question because of issues with his left knee.


How does he injure his left knee now, without even playing? Is he ever going to return?

So now, mid-January is looking doubtful.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> You've got to be kidding me:
> 
> How does he injure his left knee now, without even playing? Is he ever going to return?
> 
> So now, mid-January is looking doubtful.


I really don't think he gets it. This is the biggest contract year the guy will ever see in his life with all likelihood. 



Does anyone really believe he's that injured? Anyone?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Andrew Bynum looking like Ike Turner


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*More*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Because it's not a habit, and Artest has kept his shit together since.
> 
> Bynum habitually elbows smaller guys.


Everyone is smaller than Bynum.

Is Harden not smaller than Metta?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What if Bynum winds up missing the whole season? What if another team swoops in and offers more money? The '6ers traded Iguodala for funny afros on the bench?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> What if Bynum winds up missing the whole season? What if another team swoops in and offers more money? The '6ers traded Iguodala for funny afros on the bench?


Even if Bynum misses the whole year, some team out there will be dumb enough to offer him max.


A god damn joke but it is what it is.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Nikola Vucevic > Injured Andrew Bynum on an anything near max deal


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> What if Bynum winds up missing the whole season? What if another team swoops in and offers more money? The '6ers traded Iguodala for funny afros on the bench?


He won't end up missing the whole season. Not over an injury like this. Yes it's a slow progressing injury but I doubt it's one that will keep him out for an entire season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It seems ridiculous, but he's having setbacks while rehabbing. Hard to imagine him not having any when he gets back on the floor just for practice.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I really don't think he gets it. This is the biggest contract year the guy will ever see in his life with all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really believe he's that injured? Anyone?


He'll come back with a month left in the season and put up big enough numbers that his agent will leverage to get a max deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I really don't think he gets it. This is the biggest contract year the guy will ever see in his life with all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really believe he's that injured? Anyone?


I don't think he's that injured to the point where he won't be able to play the entire season. I know part of me is saying this because he's on my fantasy team, but come on now, there's no possible way that with an injury like this that he would miss the entire season. I'm predicting that the most he'll miss is everything up until February.

Oh and to comment on your other...well, comment, I'm pretty sure the Cavs would end up being that team that's stupid enough to take him. But that's just a guess.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @WindhorstESPN Sixers fear Andrew Bynum has done additional damage to his knees by bowling recently, multiple sources told ESPN. Story link coming.


:nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit you beat me by a minute you bastard.

SO YOLO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Meh, I wouldn't think bowling was that dangerous either. I'm willing to hate the guy for the parking lot thing but the bowling thing I'll pass on.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Andrew Bynum hurt while bowling
*


> The Philadelphia 76ers fear All-Star center Andrew Bynum might have done additional damage to his knees while bowling, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Multiple sources told ESPN on Saturday that Bynum suffered an unspecified injury this month while bowling. On Friday, Bynum revealed that -- on top of the issues with his right knee that could keep him sidelined until January -- he also had suffered a "setback" with his left knee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, bowling isn't really a recklessly dangerous activity, but it does speak to the degree to which he's just structurally unsound that he damaged his knee at an old man activity.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly Bogg. But also, regarding Adam's point, the torque and potential for torsion on your knees while bowling would give me pause if I were an injury-prone, out of shape, 7-footer rehabbing one of my knees. Just doesn't seem wise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude Bynum. Gotta let him go if you are Philly. Don't be stupid.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Exactly Bogg. But also, regarding Adam's point, the torque and potential for torsion on your knees while bowling would give me pause if I were an injury-prone, out of shape, 7-footer rehabbing one of my knees. Just doesn't seem wise.


Um... You're bowling wrong if you're putting torsion on your knees. Also, the forces are probably less than the forces from sitting and standing repeatedly, which you do during bowling.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> Um... You're bowling wrong if you're putting torsion on your knees. Also, the forces are probably less than the forces from sitting and standing repeatedly, which you do during bowling.


This. 

Is Bynum righty? If he is, I would expect his right leg to be behind him when he throws and his left knee to bend just like you would kneel. Doesn't make sense to me that he injures himself while bowling. If he did, his career is toast.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah, there's still potential for stress on the left knee, especially if you're that large.












> @*jose3030*  Team YOLO Bowling Club: Frederick Bynum, Ike Bynum, Don Bynum, SoulGlo Drew, Dr. Drew West


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand this point, but isn't it rather sad that Bynum can't even go bowling without injuring himself? I mean if this guy gets anywhere close to a max deal, you're going to royally screw your team into the ground.

Btw, if Bynum doesn't play at all this year, is he still a free agent next year?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> ESPN claims Andrew Bynum setback was due to bowling. And you thought he'd go all season without filling the lane.
> https://twitter.com/PeterVecsey1/status/270058003544293377


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Nah, there's still potential for stress on the left knee, especially if you're that large.


The team yolo bowling club...wow......


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What in the F was Philly thinking when they made this trade? I mean who didn't see this coming?

You just cant fix stupid in the NBA.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

In a league where 10/10 gets you a max deal, bynum is a lock for a stupidly large deal. Only the suns can keep him healthy and they don't keep stupid players for max money. At least they do that right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never living this one down.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Never living this one down.


Okay, were can I make these. I want to make these so badly now. They are just too damn funny lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dunno, I keep finding them on Twitter. Pretty sure @jose3030 tweets all the good ones, though this one was tweeted by @GotEm_Coach


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> In a league where 10/10 gets you a max deal, bynum is a lock for a stupidly large deal. Only the suns can keep him healthy and they don't keep stupid players for max money. At least they do that right.


Pretty sure Hibberts only getting like 8 and 8.



.... ****. I'm depressed after writing that.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy crap! I haven't been paying attention, I just assumed he improved from his 12/8 last year, but he didnt! WOW! Errick Dampier 2.0 folks!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK. Gloves?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty candid comments from Bynum



> In the middle of defending himself for simply trying to enjoy a Saturday night out at the bowling alley, Andrew Bynum offered some sobering honesty.
> 
> "I'm sure some people feel I shouldn't [have bowled]," Bynum said Sunday night. "But I'm kind of taking the position if that happened bowling, what happens dunking? I don't see anything wrong with going bowling."


*more*

He raises a good point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

****ing retire than you piece of shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seriously, the gloves. Has he simply lost his mind?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think they nice


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Hoopshype and RealGM reporting that Bynum might be out the whole season if he needs surgery. He won't find out until December whether or not he needs surgery.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think they nice


That's because you're from Montreal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Hoopshype and RealGM reporting that Bynum might be out the whole season if he needs surgery. He won't find out until December whether or not he needs surgery.


In a contract year?


If he was a guard this would kill him. Being a legit big man, someone will still offer max is my bet.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, at least nobody thinks I'm crazy anymore for saying that Bynum was a shitty trade piece and that Orlando would be better using Dwight to clear out their bad contracts and stockpile some picks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> A stirring report surfaced -- shared by John Hollinger of ESPN -- that claims Andrew Bynum is likely out for the season, and that the Philadelphia 76ers have been holding back news so Bynum's value wouldn't drop -- in case they want to cut their losses and trade the 7 footer.
> 
> According to the report, a doctor who specialized in knees says Bynum's condition is a serious lesion.
> 
> "One internationally respected orthopedic surgeon, who is not involved with Bynum's treatment and has not seen his MRIs, told The News Journal that all of the information that has been released by the player and the Sixers points to a likely diagnosis of osteochondritis dessicans lesions. The surgeon said that if this is the case, there's a small chance that Bynum's knees could heal sufficiently on their own in time for him to return for the playoffs this season, but called that scenario "wishing on a star.""


http://aol.sportingnews.com/nba/sto...-injury-update-knee-rumors-philadelphia-76ers


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Orlando still made a shitty deal, but yikes this is turning ugly for the Sixers. I feel bad for Collins and Coates too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I go back to my question, if he doesn't play this year, is he still a 76 next year?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Can they terminate the contract because he was injured playing another sport?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> I go back to my question, if he doesn't play this year, is he still a 76 next year?


Nope.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Can they terminate the contract because he was injured playing another sport?


No. It's not a prohibited activity outer the cba


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8734220/andrew-bynum-philadelphia-76ers-center-not-close-return-knee-injury



> Andrew Bynum not close to return
> Updated: December 10, 2012, 8:02 PM ET
> Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

March.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No more cartilage? Arthritis? I think dude's career is over.

Sad shit.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, technically they can grow cartilage, but the operation requires a rigorous rehab program.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's microfracture that does that, right?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Microfracture = Amare/Kidd/Grant Hill. No cartilage = Brandon Roy's knee/Rip Hamilton's face.

Never heard of an athlete coming back from no cartilage. Except Hamilton.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It ended Jon Benders career. And a little bit of me died when that happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think Bynum gets it though. I would go out and play this season even if it destroyed my knees for the rest of my life. With his shitty injury history, this is his last shot at a big contract. And if he can be anywhere around 20 and 10 some dumb team will max him out. Yet hes so dumb hes going to sit on the sidelines and still expect someone to pay him.


Hes an idiot.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Yet hes so dumb hes going to sit on the sidelines and still expect someone to pay him.


I'm gonna bump this when some GM actually does.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > It's microfracture that does that, right?
> ...


Microfracture surgery is supposed to replace cartilage with scar tissue. It's not always successful with really big/tall men, Lafrentz and Oden, for example (Amar'e is 2"-3" smaller than those guys). However they can also clone cartilage these days. So if there's any left they can, in essence, reconstruct his knee (Olympic swimmer Dara Torres, for example, underwent this procedure) using cloned cartilage and muscle fiber. But the rehab is really grueling and it takes a lot of self-discipline.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm gonna bump this when some GM actually does.


If he sits out the whole season?

Not a max. It will be a 1-2 year deal.

If he would have just kept quiet and said he had an injury that would be different, but to come out and basically say "Well, both knees are ****ed. And its not something that can get much better with time." hes really been ****ing himself over.

GM's were already leery about his knees, now hes made it 10x worse.


Of course some team will take a shot at him, but its not going to be the max year, max money deal he could get if he just sucked it up and went on the court for the rest of the season and pretended everything was ok.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> March.


He said worse case scenario is another month, so unless he's just making a random guess I doubt it'll be that long.

Oh who am I kidding I'm just remaining skeptical because he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Microfracture surgery is supposed to replace cartilage with scar tissue. It's not always successful with really big/tall men, Lafrentz and Oden, for example (Amar'e is 2"-3" smaller than those guys). However they can also clone cartilage these days. So if there's any left they can, in essence, reconstruct his knee (Olympic swimmer Dara Torres, for example, underwent this procedure) using cloned cartilage and muscle fiber. But the rehab is really grueling and it takes a lot of *self-discipline*.


I think we can say RIP to his career...

I hope I'm wrong, skilled big men are so rare nowadays.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think we can say RIP to his career...
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, skilled big men are so rare nowadays.


Well, yes, hence my remark a few posts back. Given the rehab requirements I doubt that anyone even told him they could do it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> He said worse case scenario is another month, so unless he's just making a random guess I doubt it'll be that long.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding I'm just remaining skeptical because he's on my fantasy team.


I think he was just throwing out a Bynum guess. Can't put much stock in that. I was half-joking, though. I think he'll play a game by February.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> I think he was just throwing out a Bynum guess. Can't put much stock in that. I was half-joking, though. *I think he'll play a game by February.*


Honestly, I don't see that even happening if he continues to do stupid shit like bowling while injured like a moron.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Honestly, I don't see that even happening if he continues to do stupid shit like bowling while injured like a moron.


what a dumbhead for taking three steps over and over while rehabbing his knee!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What in the fuq were the 76'ers thinking when they made this trade for him? Seriously, it blows my mind how they (or any team) can unload this guy and help the Lakers of all teams get Dwight Howard.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8771172/philadelphia-76ers-center-andrew-bynum-vows-return-season



> PHILADELPHIA -- Andrew Bynum of the Philadelphia 76ers can start low-impact exercises such as riding a stationary bike as the first step of a six-part rehabilitation process for bone bruises in his knees, the All-Star center said Friday night.
> 
> Bynum said he had an encouraging exam Thursday, at which point the 7-footer was given permission to start the rehab.
> 
> ...


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Well that's good news, hope nothing goes wrong he and he actually does end up playing soon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like it'll be awhile still.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What in the fuq were the 76'ers thinking when they made this trade for him? Seriously, it blows my mind how they (or any team) can unload this guy and help the Lakers of all teams get Dwight Howard.
> 
> Unbelievable.


They needed a change. It hasn't worked out for them but it was the right move.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> They needed a change. It hasn't worked out for them but it was the right move.


Agreed.

I don't think anyone knew just how damaged goods Andrew was. Not to mention I don't think anyone knew he was out of his mind. Bad attitude? Sure. But genuinely crazy? That wasn't on the label.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Sounds like it'll be awhile still.


Oh yea it'll definitely be a while before he actually plays, I predict we probably will see him in late February at the EARLIEST, if the 76ers are lucky.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If he can come back in February, I think the Sixers would be ecstatic given that some weren't expecting him to play at all. The 76ers right now are 1/2 game out of the 8th seed in the East and I expect they'll be in the top 8 soon. If he can come back for a couple of months, even a month, and the 76ers get into the playoffs, you never know what might happen. I don't think the Sixers would beat Miami or anything, but I could at the very least seeing them go into the 2nd round and possibly upsetting somebody (assuming they aren't the 8th seed).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Would be nice to see them upset Knicks, Boston or Chicago


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Would be nice to see them upset Knicks, Boston or Chicago


It would require Fat Andy to sit on Carmelo, Garnett or D-Rose and break them.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Shouldn't be too hard to Derrick "I do a hop step and tear my ACL" Rose or Kevin "Old Ass" Garnett


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Why aren't you banned?


Don't tell me how to do my job.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So what is even going to happen with this guy

Sad to say this is a gamble I see Cuban making


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I unfortunately think the Cavaliers are going to make a run at him, although I don't think the Cavs and Bynum will be on the same page in terms of the money Bynum wants.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Just like I said it looks like the Mavs are looking into Bynum's knees


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Should be a poll: Who will play an NBA game first : Bynum or Oden ?

Always talked about but, never play


----------

